# I am finally admitting that I am an ADDICT...who do I need to call



## sheaspearl83 (Nov 17, 2006)

This is my collection since April of this year...there was alot that I missed but thank goodness for it...I am missing a few lipsticks and lipglasses because I keep a few in my MAC makeup bag daily and I haven't pictured my liners, skincare, or foundation, mascara,etc...Here it goes...Please help me!
Please be patient...I'm trying to upload pictures now.


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 17, 2006)

Great collection!!! don't need to call anybody, it's agood addiction!


----------



## madkitty (Nov 17, 2006)

thats nothing you havent seen mine in 6 months LMAO


----------



## dielikedisco (Nov 17, 2006)

great collection!
where did you get your train case? i was looking at one at target just like yours but i wasn't sure if i should get it or hold off to get a more expensive one. so actually i guess the question really is - how do you like it?


----------



## lightnlovly (Nov 17, 2006)

No need to call anybody!!!  Like I always say there is worse things I can spend my money on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You've got a nice collection there...I love your traincase too (since I have the same one), but it fills up fast!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Watch out lol


----------



## juli (Nov 17, 2006)

thats a great collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I especially like the new holiday piggie set!


----------



## SHARKIA (Nov 17, 2006)

WOW YOU HAVE REALLY CAME A LONG WAY SINCE LAST APRIL


----------



## islandblossom (Nov 17, 2006)

that is insane!!!! i just got that lower holiday set two days ago.


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 18, 2006)

great collection!!! thanks for posting!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 18, 2006)

Call the MAC counter, of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Nice collection!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Call the MAC counter, of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Nov 20, 2006)

awesome collection!


----------

